# CO2 or liquid carbon for a nano setup?



## Curvball (22 Aug 2013)

As per the title, what would you recommend?

I know both have their pros and cons.

Are those nano CO2 setup worth it? The 95g ones.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## foxfish (22 Aug 2013)

I am not sure what you want to know...you can grow plants in a low tech without introducing any additional  co2 = the plants grow very slowly.
You can add liquid C02 and growth will speed up or you can add a pressurised C02 system & the plant will grow faster still!
Do you want a really lush looking tank with dense foliage but more maintenance?


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Aug 2013)

I presonally wouldnt waste my time or money with pressurised sysyem unless it has a solenoid fitted
I use liquid carbon in my 35l and even at 3x dose it lasts ages tnc carbon is less than £20/litre and standard dose is 1ml for 50l tank but it does restrict how much light you can use. I have 3x 8w t5 lights over my tank and at 3xdose i get a small amount of bba so i just use 2 because i cant raise lights up. Liquid carbon is not as effective as pressurised co2 but im getting reasonable growth with no algae


----------



## oldbloke (22 Aug 2013)

Big clown said:


> I presonally wouldnt waste my time or money with pressurised sysyem unless it has a solenoid fitted
> I use liquid carbon in my 35l and even at 3x dose it lasts ages tnc carbon is less than £20/litre and standard dose is 1ml for 50l tank but it does restrict how much light you can use. I have 3x 8w t5 lights over my tank and at 3xdose i get a small amount of bba so i just use 2 because i cant raise lights up. Liquid carbon is not as effective as pressurised co2 but im getting reasonable growth with no algae


Do you have fish in this tank? I ask because they advise you to not overdose.


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Aug 2013)

Yes 5 ember tetras, 3corys, and 5 amano shrimp
If you have breeding CRS or other sensitive shrimp i wouldnt reccomend more than 2x dose because I've read reports that it slows breeding down. If i dose more than 2ml into my 35l corys sit on bottom of tank for about 4 hours and shrimp hang at surface, so they obviously dont like it


----------



## Henry (23 Aug 2013)

For what it's worth, this would be an ideal setup for a nano tank:
Cheap pressurised CO2 system DIY guide | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Curvball (23 Aug 2013)

Henry said:


> For what it's worth, this would be an ideal setup for a nano tank:
> Cheap pressurised CO2 system DIY guide | UK Aquatic Plant Society



Thanks Henry, that's a good read and worthy of consideration.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------

